# Urban Fidelity Speakers



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

I came across these speakers on kickstarter and while they look sweet, I don't understand how they can sound any good as they are open on both sides. Is there a concept I'm not aware of?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Dipole. And good luck to them!


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

benny said:


> Dipole. And good luck to them!


Thanks! You think they are any good?


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Interesting looking speakers, dipole are supposed to sound very natural-though never auditioned some myself. You can "easily" build some yourself with a pair of drivers and a couple of bits of MDF and a printer...

GRS 8FR-8 Full-Range 8" Speaker Pioneer Type B20FU20-51FW 292-430

A Guide to Bipolar, Dipolar, & Direct-Radiating Monopole Surround Speakers (PART I) - Blu-ray Forum

A, B, C, Dipole


----------

